# Late MLF?



## baron4406 (Nov 24, 2017)

I attempted an MLF on my Chilean Cab blend last spring and it obviously didn't work since the PH is around 3.2 to 3.3. I sulfited the batch and its bulk aging now. Would it be worth trying a "late" MLF in the spring? I can't afford SO2 testing right now but I do have an MLF test kit. I'm just worried about bottling this much wine without an MLF(20+ gallons). Since SO2 drops over time I might just try an MLF after my next racking using a workhorse MLF.


----------



## cmason1957 (Nov 24, 2017)

A ph of 3.2 and an unknown amount of SO2 probably means MLF will not take off, the low PH may be why it didn't appear to work the first time around. You might want to spring for the ML Chromotography or the ML test strips, just to sure you have Malic acid present. Neither one of those two costs an arm and a leg.


----------



## baron4406 (Nov 24, 2017)

Ok I'll run an malic acid test. Back when i did this my PH meter was broken, I didn't get another until this summer. I may have just use a workhorse MLF(VP 41?) bacteria and alot of nutrients to make it work. I have calcium carbonate to raise the PH when I try this in the spring. the only thing I'm gonna be missing is the "light lees" but I may just skip my next racking to preserve the lees. The wine tastes ok now tho the acid is noticeable.


----------



## baron4406 (Jan 21, 2018)

Ok i bit the bullet and tried it, what do I have to lose? First off the PH was even lower than I thought-like 3.1. So I picked 3 batches and added some carbonate and got the PH up to 3.4, its amazing how much this alone improved the wine's flavor. I decided on CH16......plus I added some of More Wine's Opti-Malo plus to each batch. Since my wine room is kinda cold I rigged up 2 brew belts and got the temp of the three batches to around 72-73 degrees. SO2 levels i tested before racking to be around 30, so i figured that dropped alot after the racking. Also added 4oz of oak chips to each batch. Result? It started slow but after a week its showing rather aggressive activity-more than any other MLF I've tried. The package said it was good for 66 gallons but i evenly divided it between the three batches. If this is successful my PH may be a tad high so I may have to add come tartaric. Pretty cool here's a crappy video I made.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/t7vr51GSvYhWFBHh2


----------



## JohnT (Jan 31, 2018)

Way to go Baron! Looks exactly like what a good MLF is supposed to look.

Do you plan on doing chromatography to tell when it's complete?


----------



## baron4406 (Jan 31, 2018)

Yes I will do a chromatography test, I stirred them good today and all three foamed up good into the airlock. Still going strong......


----------



## mainshipfred (Jan 31, 2018)

baron4406 said:


> Yes I will do a chromatography test, I stirred them good today and all three foamed up good into the airlock. Still going strong......



Just curious, what bacteria did you use the first time.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 31, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> Just curious, what bacteria did you use the first time.




Just being silly here, but it strikes me that this is not a sentence that a normal person utters on regular basis: "Just curious, what bacteria did you use the first time?"


----------



## mainshipfred (Feb 1, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> Just being silly here, but it strikes me that this is not a sentence that a normal person utters on regular basis: "Just curious, what bacteria did you use the first time?"



You are correct but we're not normal people. We are opinionated, investigative, pseudo chemists and biologists, geeky and probably a little bullheaded group that like making and drinking wine.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 1, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> You are correct but we're not normal people. We are opinionated, investigative, pseudo chemists and biologists, geeky and probably a little bullheaded group that like making and drinking wine.


Speak for yourself,

I, on the other hand, am a billionaire playboy, astronaut, race car driver, former Olympian. I just hang out here because I feel sorry for these folks. 

OK, Now on to that second bottle ......


----------



## baron4406 (Feb 2, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> Just being silly here, but it strikes me that this is not a sentence that a normal person utters on regular basis: "Just curious, what bacteria did you use the first time?"



my records say I used Wyeast, but can't blame that because my PH was too low


----------



## baron4406 (Feb 2, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> Just being silly here, but it strikes me that this is not a sentence that a normal person utters on regular basis: "Just curious, what bacteria did you use the first time?"



my records say I used Wyeast, but can't blame that because my PH was too low


----------

